# The Oscars



## TICA (Feb 25, 2013)

I watched it all on the tube last night and had to laugh, as I haven't seen any of the movies - Except one.  My daughter downloaded the documentary "Searching for Sugarman" and we watched it Saturday night.    

I would highly recommend it to anyone.  We hadn't seen any of the hype on it so didn't know the ending and it was a truly great story.

From some of the conversations I've seen on this forum, I'm sure there are a number of members that would also appreciate it.

Has anyone seen it????


----------



## Knightofalbion (Feb 25, 2013)

Well done to Daniel Day-Lewis and Adele. (Best Bond theme song ever)


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 25, 2013)

Haven't seen Searching for Sugarman.  What's it about and where did you download it from? 

 I haven't seen Lincoln, but I love DDL and Sally Fields, was happy to hear it got some Oscars.


----------



## TICA (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not sure where she downloaded from but will ask her.   It's about a young man in the USA who made a few albums in the early 70's.  They were folk songs - sort of Bob Dillan style - but better.  They never sold here but became huge in South Africa.  Really huge......Rumours were that he committed suicide on stage and a journalist in SA decided to find out what really happened to him.  That is all I will tell you - you'll have to watch the documentary.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 25, 2013)

TICA said:


> I'm not sure where she downloaded from but will ask her.   It's about a young man in the USA who made a few albums in the early 70's.  They were folk songs - sort of Bob Dillan style - but better.  They never sold here but became huge in South Africa. Really huge......Rumours were that he committed suicide on stage and a journalist in SA decided to find out what really happened to him. That is all I will tell you - you'll have to watch the documentary.



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.



Found it on *Amazon*.  

*"Searching for Sugar Man* tells the incredible true story of Rodriquez, the greatest 70s rock icon who never was."

3.99 rental for 24 hours  5 star rating


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 26, 2013)

I never was much of a movie-goer, so I don't download or rent them on DirecTV.  If something sounds interesting, once it gets to any of the channels DirecTV publishes, I will record it.  If I don't like it after all, I hit the delete button and it didn't cost me a thing - lol lol

The only modern movies that honestly hold my attention are on the Hallmark channel.  Otherwise it's Turner Classic for me; I can't say why but for the most part anything made from the 1960's forward, has little appeal for me.  TV series are a different story - lollol


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2013)

In honor of the Oscars I walked to the store this morning showing one nipple. 

... which is no mean feat, considering it was 25 degrees outside.

I'm told I have to compensate the grocery store for the door glass I broke with it.


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 26, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> In honor of the Oscars I walked to the store this morning showing one nipple.
> 
> ... which is no mean feat, considering it was 25 degrees outside.
> 
> I'm told I have to compensate the grocery store for the door glass I broke with it.



That is just sad:3stooges:


I will say, the highlight of the Oscars, and any other Red Carpet awards program, is the follow-up by the "Rivers Rangers on Fashion Police".  THAT I watch from beginning to end.  It tells me everything I need to know, with Joan always --- ah--- "injecting" some great verbiage:thumbsup:


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 1, 2013)

OH, TWHRider, I so agree I love the Red Carpet and the brazen Joan Rivers Fashion Police ! The dresses were awesome this past Oscar night. Except for Ann's terrible pink thingy, what was she thinking?
Just goes to show ya, money don't buy you class or fashion sense.


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 1, 2013)

^^^agree.  I thought there were more great gown choices this year than bad - Joan has done a lot to improve how Hollywood dresses for formal occasions.

 Yes there sure were some "what were they thinking" moments.


----------

